# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hurricane Florence Wind Speed Probabilities Number 60

## sbhonline

Issued at 0900 UTC FRI SEP 14 2018                                            

More...

----------


## stbartshopper

Should these 61 plus posts be deleted now?

----------


## Dennis

> Should these 61 plus posts be deleted now?



Hop...do you know how to use the "mark forum read" works? Many of us use that feature often. Trust Me.

----------

